# [SOLVED] Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply



## Delkana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Computer:*
*OS:*Windows XP
*Motherboard: *BIOSTAR TPower I45 LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
*CPU: *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model BX80562Q6600
*Power Supply*Rosewill Stallion Series RD600N-2SB-SL-BK 600W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
*Harddrive: *160 mb 7200 hard drive
*Video Card: *1 x PNY VCG7900SXPB GeForce 7900GS 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
*RAM: *2x CORSAIR Value Select VS1GB533D2
2x Infineon 512MB (64Mx64) PC2-3200 3-3-3;

Upon purchasing a new motherboard and installing a new CPU (listed above), and power supply, my computer displays a blank screen (no video output apparently). The power supply came a day early and it worked fine hooking it up to the original motherboard and CPU.

Today, after finally installing everything, the keyboard lights turn on briefly but there is no system beeps to be heard. The fans run fine, harddrive sounds like it is being read, and LED lights come on. My motherboard has a AMI BIOS Post Code on it (nice!) that displays a 03. The description in the manual for this "checkpoint is"

_Disable NMI, Parity, video for EGA, and DMA controllers. Initialize BIOS, POST, Runtime data area. Also initialize BIOS modules on POST entry and GPNV area. Initialized CMOS as mentioned in the Kernel Variable "wCMOSFlags."_

Checkpoint 04 of many, many more checkpoints, just for your reference, is

_Check CMOS diagnostic byte to determine if battery power is OK and
CMOS checksum is OK. Verify CMOS checksum manually by reading
storage area. If the CMOS checksum is bad, update CMOS with power-on default values and clear passwords. Initialize status register A. Initializes data variables that are based on CMOS setup questions.
Initializes both the 8259 compatible PICs in the system_


Now, after rereviewing the type of RAM my motherboard is compatible with, as per the manufacturer's website

_Support Dual Channel DDR2 667/800/1066/1200(OC) MHz_

will buying new RAM fix my problem or is there something else I am missing too?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

The board really does not support that ram but I am not sure that the only problem because it should beep with the wrong ram installed.

If you remove the ram and power on does it beep?


----------



## Delkana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

It makes no beep after I have taken out the RAM. I also forgot to mention there is also a red LED light on near the RAM slots with "LED3" written underneath it. I have yet to find out what that indicates.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

Thats not a good sign and sometimes indicates the board is bad, I don't have time tonite to look up what that LED3 indicates but you should look into it.

I would get the correct ram for the board then if it still don't work rma the board.

The AMI BIOS Post Code of 03,,,,,,,,,,,



> Disable NMI, Parity, video for EGA, and DMA controllers. Initialize BIOS, POST, Runtime data area. Also initialize BIOS modules on POST entry and GPNV area. Initialized CMOS as mentioned in the Kernel Variable "wCMOSFlags


This suggest to me that the computer is passing post but it can't be. no beeps or video, maybe someone else will have a idea or know this board better.

Your sure the quad cpu is supported?


----------



## Delkana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

Biostar's website says Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600 SL9UM 2.40 GHz supported.


----------



## Delkana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

The closest thing in the manual's troubleshooting section that fits this situation says

_System inoperative. Keyboard lights are on, power indicator lights are lit,
and hard drive is spinning. 

Using even pressure on both ends of the DIMM, press down firmly until the module snaps into place._

I don't know--maybe it is just the RAM or a bad board, but I am like you because that lack of beeping confuses me.

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

Yep your ok there then, the ram being 533 mhz and a quad cpu, I don't know that much about intel's quads but I do see that as a problem, someone else will know


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

Its ok to double post when you can't edit its just starting multiply threads asking the same question that we have a problem with


----------



## Delkana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

I took everything out, reconnected all the cords and checked for any damage to anything, and double checked to make sure the CPU was seated properly. I'm right back where I was before.

I guess my plan is to either go out and by some new RAM or RMA the motherboard? Any final insights would be appreciated.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

I'm going to ask for some help from our intel gurus


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

Just to verify Is this the TP45 HP model board?
And do you have the 8 pin cpu power hooked up along with the 24 pin and the 4 pin molex to the motherboard ?


----------



## Delkana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

Sorry for the delayed response.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138118

This is the motherboard I have installed. ^

Yes, I have the 8 pin cpu power hooked up along with the 24/4 pin system into the motherboard.


----------



## Delkana (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

I borrowed some 667 speed RAM from a friend of mine's computer and that resolved my situation. I will be purchasing new RAM of my own now. Thank you so very much for your support! I appreciate you taking the time to help me out.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Blank screen after installing new motherboard/CPU/power supply*

Great,glad you got it sorted I knew that was a possibilty, thanks for letting us know


----------

